

 Job app for mobile developers - Interface5
http://taptapjobs.com/apps/index

======
tialys
Just downloaded and played a bit. Seems very nice, but I definitely think you
could use some better filtering options. Search alone just isn't that great.
I'd love to be able to toggle options like platform, job length, type, remote
work etc...

------
aerique
By looking at the screenshots I can't figure out why this app would need iOS
>= 4.0. (and hence I couldn't install it)

------
auxbuss
You need an android app. But I suspect that you know this. Good luck.

------
charlesju
Very cool, just purchased an job ad spot, keep up the good work.

